# Any thoughts on a 1991 Sig P226



## eb86 (Dec 23, 2011)

ARMSLIST - For Sale: SIG P226 9mm

Hi, new here. Thanks for having me.

Looking to get a Sig and stumbled upon this one. I have done some research but that really cant put it to terms for me like holding it and shooting it. Any thoughts from those that have shot this Sig is greatly appreciated.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum
The Sig P226 is considered by many to be the best one ever built, having said that "your best bet" would be to find a range and rent one to answer if it is the right one for you personally as to ergonomics, size, weight and many other questions, such as trigger, most come as DA/SA, but they also can come as DAO, DAK


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a 1990 P226 in 9mm I got about a month ago. Put about 60 rounds through it today, and like it a LOT. Those are really fine handguns.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I have a similar vintage 226 and think it's the finest shooting handgun I've ever owned. If it's in good shape with a decent price, jump on it.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

it's dao, might want to reconfigure to da/sa but the w german 226 is a classic, i've got a ke/'94, da/sa.


----------

